# Citalopram 20mg, thinking of upping to 40mg?



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Basically my DP has gotten better in the last month maybe more, and i think i am in recovery mode. I know longer fear DP, and i dont have many intrusive thoughts anymore. Although this medicine has helped me with anxiety, my depression has slipped quiet a bit. If i upp to 40mg could this possibly slow my recovery? I'm not majorly depressed, but i go through spells where i do feel very low. I think its bearable, what would you do? I'm feeling this could be one of the last hurdles, if i can eliminate the depression maybe my DP will ease off even more? Is this a bad idea?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

As you are getting good results with gradual steady improvement (sans normal mood swings), it would seem best to stay the course. It is easy to think that if a little is good, more is better. But it could boomerang on you. How long have you been on 20mg?


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> As you are getting good results with gradual steady improvement (sans normal mood swings), it would seem best to stay the course. It is easy to think that if a little is good, more is better. But it could boomerang on you. How long have you been on 20mg?


Think its been about 2 months now. Yeah i agree actually i think i will stick to this dosage. Cheers man







. Ive got to get on with my assignment been lurking round here too much today....


----------



## nabber (Feb 13, 2009)

I take 40mg of celexa. I took 20mg of Lexapro (for 5+ years) , and my insurance cut it out of my plan, so my alternative
was was celexa. I think Lexapro is the better drug(imho), less side effects, similar chemistry of celexa but without some of the
side effects. Like I said I take 40mg of celexa, when I made the switch, 6 months ago? I noticed negative side effects, 
but eventually got used to them. I don't think you'll really notice a huge difference, other than feeling slightly more sedated 
with somewhat less anxiety. So I'd say go for it , see if it makes you feel better.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

nabber said:


> I take 40mg of celexa. I took 20mg of Lexapro (for 5+ years) , and my insurance cut it out of my plan, so my alternative
> was was celexa. I think Lexapro is the better drug(imho), less side effects, similar chemistry of celexa but without some of the
> side effects. Like I said I take 40mg of celexa, when I made the switch, 6 months ago? I noticed negative side effects,
> but eventually got used to them. I don't think you'll really notice a huge difference, other than feeling slightly more sedated
> with somewhat less anxiety. So I'd say go for it , see if it makes you feel better.


It's the other way around. Lexapro is a more potent form of Celexa and does have more side effects. That's why you see a lot of people going from Lexapro to Celexa since they can't stomach the side effects. I had to drop Lexapro because it caused an increase in my anxiety after 3 months of trial and error.


----------

